# This weekend walleye trip pointers



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

Heading to ashtabula or Geneva this weekend to try to get some walleyes been getting our butts kicked not even close to getting a limit any advice pointers anything to help would be great thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishinbula (Aug 30, 2007)

What are you running? What depth have you been fishing?


----------



## Snackmans Dad (May 2, 2007)

Bring rain gear. that. all i can suggest.


----------



## captainshotgun (Jul 8, 2009)

Bring seasick glasses


----------



## dropthetailgate (Apr 6, 2012)

I can tell yo what not to try. I got my but kicked last week at Geneva too. Don’t try 1.5 to 3 mph 2 oz in-line 6’ in front of bandits or 4 ounce snap on 25’ in front of b bandit either one 125 back to 225back. or 5 ounce wt inline 6’ in front of worm harness 50 to 200 back. or #3 dipsy 0 setting 55 to 90 back or #1 dipsy 0 or 1 setting 80 to 150 back pulling spoons of all sizes and colors. And especially don’t try my favorite 50 jets with spoons 75 to 125 back.


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

We are heading to Geneva tomorrow morning. I will post a report tomorrow and let you know how we do. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gossterd (May 7, 2019)

Tritonyounggun said:


> Heading to ashtabula or Geneva this weekend to try to get some walleyes been getting our butts kicked not even close to getting a limit any advice pointers anything to help would be great thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Last Saturday we caught them on pink Reefrunners, let out 30’ clip on 3 oz, them let out 130’ more for a total of 160’. Also spoons on dipsys 1 setting 90’ and 3 setting 120’. NASCAR was our best color. Dipsys have rings on. Speed was 2.5 - 3
65-72 fow straight out of bula.


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

We caught a lot of shorts doing that in 4 trips we have caught 9 that sucks! But I’m a bass guy and my buddy new walleye guy so we r learning


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Targa 1 (Dec 3, 2015)

Tritonyounggun said:


> We caught a lot of shorts doing that in 4 trips we have caught 9 that sucks! But I’m a bass guy and my buddy new walleye guy so we r learning
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Targa 1 (Dec 3, 2015)

Most of our success has been making hard turns with the boat and getting out early, we will in Bula starting tomorrow for the next ten days always willing to share info. Bandits at 120 back till 7:30am have produced the biggest fish, then working the dipseys and spoons Boo Berry Chartreuse has been hot.


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

We are waiting until Saturday for now. The small craft advisory kind of turned us off. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## comando (Apr 30, 2006)

shore warrior said:


> We are waiting until Saturday for now. The small craft advisory kind of turned us off.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Wire


----------



## walleye willey (May 29, 2014)

Don’t want to be Debbie Downer , but check IWINDSURF ( which I think is pretty accurate) it’s going to be real rough this weekend


----------



## ccjumper (Apr 27, 2012)

The OP and I fish together, thanks for all the great info! Is the 42.00 line what is referred to as the 00 line? 
We'll have to keep an eye on the weather fingers crossed. 
Crazy how different the fishing is from last year, really have to work for them it seems like this year while last year you could've drug a beer tab behind you and caught a keeper...
Thanks again!!!

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

ccjumper said:


> The OP and I fish together, thanks for all the great info! Is the 42.00 line what is referred to as the 00 line?
> We'll have to keep an eye on the weather fingers crossed.
> Crazy how different the fishing is from last year, really have to work for them it seems like this year while last year you could've drug a beer tab behind you and caught a keeper...
> Thanks again!!!
> ...


Yes the 42.00 is referred to as the 00 line.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Saturday and Sunday should both be fishable with your best bet Saturday morning both wave and storm wise - providing the monster waves out there right now sit down by then... Sunday looks to be very windy but it is a south wind which is easily fishable within 5mile of shore and becomes more bouncy as you go further out.

Thursday 7/30 was a challenging day out of Geneva. Waves larger than predicted by 2x or more and the fish were dispersed throughout the water column. Water temps were 77F from surface to 62' down - little thermocline to school up the fish vertically. Was a slow pick with most fish pulled in 67-72fow at depths of 50-55' down. 250 steel and also 250+100braid was our most productive setup. Dipsys were quiet most of day.

good luck -- Privateer.


----------



## Wishful Walleye (May 17, 2017)

Got a 2 man limit out of Geneva yesterday but it took us from 6:30am to 2pm to get it. I don't have big boards and the waves were to big to run inlines effectively. Caught most fish on #3 setting of dipsy 170ft back with pink and yellow shallow diving bandit or bomber. Caught a couple fish on flat line leadcore 7 colors out the back with a deep diving bandit. Caught 1 fish on #1 setting dipsy 140ft back with a chartreuse bandit. Caught nothing all day on a worm harness..


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

Wishful Walleye said:


> Got a 2 man limit out of Geneva yesterday but it took us from 6:30am to 2pm to get it. I don't have big boards and the waves were to big to run inlines effectively. Caught most fish on #3 setting of dipsy 170ft back with pink and yellow shallow diving bandit or bomber. Caught a couple fish on flat line leadcore 7 colors out the back with a deep diving bandit. Caught 1 fish on #1 setting dipsy 140ft back with a chartreuse bandit. Caught nothing all day on a worm harness..


That is a different setup. Could have been your problem? We only run spoons on dipsy's and wire for bandits. We are heading out in the morning. Will post what we find out. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Wishful Walleye said:


> Got a 2 man limit out of Geneva yesterday but it took us from 6:30am to 2pm to get it. I don't have big boards and the waves were to big to run inlines effectively. Caught most fish on #3 setting of dipsy 170ft back with pink and yellow shallow diving bandit or bomber. Caught a couple fish on flat line leadcore 7 colors out the back with a deep diving bandit. Caught 1 fish on #1 setting dipsy 140ft back with a chartreuse bandit. Caught nothing all day on a worm harness..


Been in some pretty big water, never had to not run boards. They may be trickier to read but have always worked. We fished yesterday too, ran little boards just fine 3 oz 50/50-75, had to crank our dipsies down a bit to keep them from releasing.

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

dropthetailgate said:


> I can tell yo what not to try. I got my but kicked last week at Geneva too. Don’t try 1.5 to 3 mph 2 oz in-line 6’ in front of bandits or 4 ounce snap on 25’ in front of b bandit either one 125 back to 225back. or 5 ounce wt inline 6’ in front of worm harness 50 to 200 back. or #3 dipsy 0 setting 55 to 90 back or #1 dipsy 0 or 1 setting 80 to 150 back pulling spoons of all sizes and colors. And especially don’t try my favorite 50 jets with spoons 75 to 125 back.


i would run dipsy and boards with 3 oz inline,spoon,harnes,stick,
this is simple setup,when you find fish then you can experiment with defrent setup.
this setup is easy to adjust up or down.
if you looking for fish cover all dept,one side target20',40',60'
second side 30',50' 60.
speed 1.6 mph to 2.7 mph.


----------



## Wishful Walleye (May 17, 2017)

shore warrior said:


> That is a different setup. Could have been your problem? We only run spoons on dipsy's and wire for bandits. We are heading out in the morning. Will post what we find out.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Normally I run spoons on my dipsys too but I have had very little luck this year on spoons. Thought I'd try shallow divers and see what happens. I don't have wire or big boards so needed to try something different.


----------



## Eye Doctor (Mar 15, 2014)

I’ve had very good luck with shallow plugs off the Dipseys. I usually have at least
one out. Either a shallow Bomber or Renosky. Many times they are responsible for the biggest fish in the box at the end of the day.


----------



## Targa 1 (Dec 3, 2015)

Got out tonight for a couple hours went to the 03 line caught a couple on a 3 setting 120 back, 1setting at 65 back, cheap sunglasses bandit 100 back unassisted. 2hours caught 7 keepers and 10 throwbacks.


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

Fished with cc jumper got 14 couldn’t get the last 4 to get the 3 man limit pink spoons 140 setting 1 on dipsys 180 on setting 3 just like misdirection did couldn’t get nothing on a bandit 2 dinks a sheep head and a white bass and a missed keeper in the net


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

privateer said:


> Saturday and Sunday should both be fishable with your best bet Saturday morning both wave and storm wise - providing the monster waves out there right now sit down by then... Sunday looks to be very windy but it is a south wind which is easily fishable within 5mile of shore and becomes more bouncy as you go further out.
> 
> Thursday 7/30 was a challenging day out of Geneva. Waves larger than predicted by 2x or more and the fish were dispersed throughout the water column. Water temps were 77F from surface to 62' down - little thermocline to school up the fish vertically. Was a slow pick with most fish pulled in 67-72fow at depths of 50-55' down. 250 steel and also 250+100braid was our most productive setup. Dipsys were quiet most of day.
> 
> good luck -- Privateer.



Sunday 8/2/2020 has had a Small Craft Advisory put out already for Geneva-on-the-Lake area. My suggestion is to say in port...

https://marine.weather.gov/showsigw...=Small+Craft+Advisory&lat=41.964&lon=-80.7492


----------



## ccjumper (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Like tritonyoungguns said misdirection got off the water early with limits and gave us info on what program was working and was spot on, much appreciated!!!

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

You guys look so happy!

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

I wanted 4 more!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milkdud (Apr 26, 2015)

You should be smiling. You were out fishing. I was taking wallpaper off my bedroom walls. lol


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

Ouch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eye Doctor (Mar 15, 2014)

milkdud said:


> You should be smiling. You were out fishing. I was taking wallpaper off my bedroom walls. lol


That’s a winter project if I’ve ever heard one...That is unless the Western Basin or Bay of Quinte has safe ice!!!


----------



## baiterben (Apr 8, 2012)

Tritonyounggun said:


> I wanted 4 more!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


4 more might of got you in a little trouble


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

I just counted, good "eye" baiterben. Man, do I ever need a good day on the water, when it comes down to puns like that...


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

ccjumper said:


> Thanks everyone! Like tritonyoungguns said misdirection got off the water early with limits and gave us info on what program was working and was spot on, much appreciated!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Glad you guys got into fish! The rule on my boat is if we haven't caught a fish in 15 minutes, change something. Be it depth, speed, colors, presentation...but change something, even if you have to move.

It helps to have depth charts handy, especially for dipsys. That way if you get 1 rod firing, you can replicate across all of your rods.

Likewise, I'm not a big fan of custom colors, but have over 40 Husky Jerks in Glass Clown, Pink Glass Clown, Glass Perch, and Blue Chrome. All of these are in the DHJ-12 as that's what I run off of wire. If your not running wire, you need another way to get your cranks deep this time of year. Either with weights, leadcore, copper, but you need something. While I run Husky Jerks, any of the popular cranks will do. Bandits, Reef Runners, etc....you just need to know how deep their running.

I also have many of the same spoons so that if one color is firing, I can run miltiple of them on dipsys if necessary. 



Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## ccjumper (Apr 27, 2012)

Misdirection said:


> Glad you guys got into fish! The rule on my boat is if we haven't caught a fish in 15 minutes, change something. Be it depth, speed, colors, presentation...but change something, even if you have to move.
> 
> It helps to have depth charts handy, especially for dipsys. That way if you get 1 rod firing, you can replicate across all of your rods.
> 
> ...


I'd like to run wire on a rod or two, right now all I have is braid. Do you just longline the wire off each side? Can you use it with inline boards? I'll have to do some research, on the wire and depths, thanks again your info really changed our outcome for the day. We don't make it up there much cause we are so far away and have little kids, so it's nice to know what programs working when we actually get to go.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

ccjumper said:


> I'd like to run wire on a rod or two, right now all I have is braid. Do you just longline the wire off each side? Can you use it with inline boards? I'll have to do some research, on the wire and depths, thanks again your info really changed our outcome for the day. We don't make it up there much cause we are so far away and have little kids, so it's nice to know what programs working when we actually get to go.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


I run wire off of big boards, and yes you can run them off of inlines, they just need to be larger inlines. 

You could long line 1 rod easily. Probably do two, but with them being close together, if you got a small fish, you run the risk of a tangle. 

Privateer just takes a fully calibrated reel and adds 250' of 12 lbs test wire to it this time of year. I have dedicated reels for it.

Dive curve is easy. 1' of depth for every 10' of wire plus your crank depth.

But you could also run a 5 oz weight in front of your reef runner. That would get you close to 50' and give alot of vertical swim on a turn.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eye Doctor (Mar 15, 2014)

I’ve been running 5 color leadcore with deep plugs and having success too although I believer the wire works A little better because it’s farther from the boat. I just don’t want to reel it all in!!! Often, I’ll add 3oz to the core and run spoons too.


----------



## fishkiller (Feb 6, 2007)

One more thing with wire or lead core. You can vary your depth with the type of lure you run also. The difference between a Jr. Thunderstick & a Deep Tail Dancer is quite a bit of depth.


----------



## fishkiller (Feb 6, 2007)

I run wire off of the regular walleye boards a lot with no problem at all.


----------



## Wishful Walleye (May 17, 2017)

I have never run wire before and just ordered a spool of torpedo wire 19 strand 45lb. I will be using it for walleye on Lake Erie and for Salmon on Lake Ontario. What backing do most of you guys use on your wire reels and is it difficult to spool onto your reel??


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I've never run stranded wire for walleye on Erie. We run single strand stainless. Stranded wire is for dipsys, single strand for pulling cranks.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Wishful Walleye said:


> I have never run wire before and just ordered a spool of torpedo wire 19 strand 45lb. I will be using it for walleye on Lake Erie and for Salmon on Lake Ontario. What backing do most of you guys use on your wire reels and is it difficult to spool onto your reel??


as Misdirection said, you want the single strand stainless steel 12-lb test wire. you can get at Karens in Geneva. i don't know where else - perhaps others do...


----------



## Gossterd (May 7, 2019)

privateer said:


> as Misdirection said, you want the single strand stainless steel 12-lb test wire. you can get at Karens in Geneva. i don't know where else - perhaps others do...


Karen’s? Full name and address please.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Gossterd said:


> Karen’s? Full name and address please.


Karran Shop, Inc.
413 South Ridge Road
Geneva, OH 44041

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## bhartman (Feb 26, 2009)

WHAT BACKER YOU USE


----------



## Gossterd (May 7, 2019)

Misdirection said:


> Karran Shop, Inc.
> 413 South Ridge Road
> Geneva, OH 44041
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy. I bought a new truck and need to get 1000 miles on it before I can pull my boat. Sounds like a good
road trip for my wife and I


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

bhartman said:


> WHAT BACKER YOU USE


20 lbs Big Game, then 30/8 Power Pro.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wishful Walleye (May 17, 2017)

privateer said:


> as Misdirection said, you want the single strand stainless steel 12-lb test wire. you can get at Karens in Geneva. i don't know where else - perhaps others do...


Is it the AFW stainless steel wire?


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

They have multiple products. This is what I use. I run 20 lbs test, most run 12.

https://afwfishing.com/afw_products/G020-4.asp

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wishful Walleye (May 17, 2017)

Misdirection said:


> They have multiple products. This is what I use. I run 20 lbs test, most run 12.
> 
> https://afwfishing.com/afw_products/G020-4.asp
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


Thanks! Just ordered 1000ft. Guess I'll use the 19 strand on Ontario for salmon. Lol...


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I run the 19 strand on ontario for my divers, it's the best out there in my opinion for that purpose.

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

Thanks for all your help everyone I’m glad to see everyone helping one another looks like ccjumoer and I will be heading back up Friday to lake shore to try again but we have no rods with wire so looking like a spoon a palooza out of his boat!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I bought a complete wire setup, rod and reel, from Snug harbor baitshop in Conneaut, a few seasons ago. They may have some more setups there. If you’re up that way, check them out.


----------



## Eye Doctor (Mar 15, 2014)

chaunc said:


> I bought a complete wire setup, rod and reel, from Snug harbor baitshop in Conneaut, a few seasons ago. They may have some more setups there. If you’re up that way, check them out.


Yep...Jack at Snug Harbor is always willing to help. If he was out of stock, He’d let us borrow nets/batteries/rods etc. so we could fish that day.


----------



## Ten Percent-er (Feb 10, 2014)

question for the experienced "wire guys"???? i noticed you guys mentioning NOT to use the multi stranded wire for plugs, but use the single strand wire. I have 2 multi strand wire setups I use for deep dipsies. Why can't you use them on plugs? depth charts are different? or different action? Would appreciate understanding why..thanks


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Ten Percent-er said:


> question for the experienced "wire guys"???? i noticed you guys mentioning NOT to use the multi stranded wire for plugs, but use the single strand wire. I have 2 multi strand wire setups I use for deep dipsies. Why can't you use them on plugs? depth charts are different? or different action? Would appreciate understanding why..thanks


Honestly, I do not know. I was shown to use single strand a long time ago...all I can say is its accounted for thousands (literally) of walleye on my boat. The only time I have used multi strand has been on Lake Michigan for kings back in the mid 90's.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eye Doctor (Mar 15, 2014)

Good Question...Not sure why it wouldn’t work. I just remember back when I ran single strand that all it took was one newbie mistake and it was time to get out the cutters. Lol


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

Would you guys be Leary going to Ashtabula on a ne winds 1-2 ft? Like they are calling for in friday


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Tritonyounggun said:


> Would you guys be Leary going to Ashtabula on a ne winds 1-2 ft? Like they are calling for in friday
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


NE with 10 to 15 knot winds, your looking at 2-3 footers. Fishable with your boat, but your going to have to head out slow and troll back with the waves. 

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## dropthetailgate (Apr 6, 2012)

HappySnag said:


> i would run dipsy and boards with 3 oz inline,spoon,harnes,stick,
> this is simple setup,when you find fish then you can experiment with defrent setup.
> this setup is easy to adjust up or down.
> if you looking for fish cover all dept,one side target20',40',60'
> ...


Thanks. We’re headed back up Friday to try again. I’ll try the 3 oz. We got a lot closer campground this time so maybe getting on water earlier will help.


----------

